# Health Insurance



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're just watching Benidorm ER (I know, I know), and was surprised at the problems caused by lack of medical insurance.

We have our EHIC cards, and had assumed that this covered us for treatment whilst abroad. We have no pre-existing conditions (as far as we know).

What do other continental tourers do?

Gerald


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We take out health insurance as well as the EHIC

That will cover for treatment 

But not for anything beyond that

Never needed it but it's always a gamble

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have an annual multi trip insurance provided by the bank.It proved it's worth a few years ago in Tenerife when our then 11 year old had an appendicitis operation 2 days into the holiday.

One phone call to the UK and everything was sorted out and I didn't have to do anything,they even sorted out a free phone line for Sharon to get in touch with the UK as she had to stay in hospital as well.

I did meet quite a few Brits at the hospital in Los Cristianos when visiting,most of whom had fell at the poolside and broke something.

I found the people with their own cover were put into private rooms and had better care than the ones that relied on the EH1C cards who were put in with the local people.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> We're just watching Benidorm ER (I know, I know), and was surprised at the problems caused by lack of medical insurance.
> 
> We have our EHIC cards, and had assumed that this covered us for treatment whilst abroad. We have no pre-existing conditions (as far as we know).
> 
> ...


EHIC cards may cover you for treatment but not for all incidental expenses such as hospital accommodation and things like slings, crutches etc. It will not get you repatriated if the worse comes to worse. 
I have first hand experience as Lesley fell off her bike requiring a few nights in Agen hospital whilst her dislocated shoulder was reset.
I had an annual multi- trip policy with the Caravan Club and their service, and that of the French emergency and medical services, was fantastic.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have a read at:

http://www.ehicplus.com/?referer=ga_ehic&gclid=CODE4Z7TsbUCFeXKtAodVGIAVA

tony


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I was knocked down by a car in Aachen (whilst walking on the pavement!). The EHIC card covered the ambulance, X-rays, hospital treatment and a small amount of painkillers. This was all provided by the German Red Cross.

The EHIC card probably covers you for accidents and initial treatment, but I think you need some sort of health cover. That said, we don't have any except for something provided by the bank as part of my current account. So we are keeping our fingers crossed.  

Sandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it's the re-patriation that is the expensive question. Like Steve we have travel insurance cover with our bank (natwest Advatnage gold), but it's not much use for Viv because as soon as they see cancer as an existing condition they don't want to know :evil: We take the risk while touring in Europe, and as it's not immediately life threatening if anything happens, we can get back home to the UK within a reasonable time. But you should consider what your individual options are and weigh up the risks. 
A warning on a real happening last year - Viv's sister went to her holiday apartment in Spain with her partner who was not in the best of health (liver / internal organs problems over a long period), they had been there a week when he was suddenly taken very ill, and was rushed to Hospital in Alicante. He had his EHIC card, but no valid insurance - he had various internal organs that were giving up, and he spent 6 weeks there before dying. If he'd had insurance he could have had an air ambulance home, and at least would have died at home. As it was, she had to stay off work for 5 weeks more than she should have, and had to pay out for travel from their apartment to Alicante everyday, plus having to pay out for a basic funeral and carry his ashes home. 
Be careful!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have anual eu insurance and a credit card.
Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have the EHIC card but wouldn't contemplate going traveling without proper travel insurance as well, IMO it is just unthinkable.

snip from EHIC FAQ's...

"The EHIC is replaced the old E111 in 2006. The card is not an alternative to travel insurance. It will not cover any private medical healthcare or costs such as mountain rescue in ski resorts, being flown back to the UK, or lost or stolen property. Therefore, it is important to have both an EHIC and a valid private travel insurance policy. Some insurers now insist you hold an EHIC and many will waive the excess if you have one."

https://www.nhs-e111-ehic.org.uk:5568/FAQ.aspx

Pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have been trying to get to the bottom of what travel insurance cover you receive for medical treatment.

Taking Benidorm as an example the Clinica Benidorm featured in the TV programme is a private hospital. If you have travel insurance you are not necessarily covered to be treated there. 

You are assessed on arrival at the hospital, your insurance documents are checked and you have to have any treatment approved beforehand by the insurance company. Failure to get appropriate clearance could be costly.

Even if the insurance company gives the go ahead that is not the end of it. You have to give the insurance company a waiver to access your medical records and if the medical problem is linked in any way to an undeclared medical condition then the insurance company will not pay and you could be faced with a huge bill if the treatment proceeds and it is later found that you are not covered. Of course bone fractures and accidents will be covered by insurance but some insurance policies require you to use your Spanish NHS entitlement first. Read the small print in your insurance.

Long stay campers in Benidorm tend to insist they are taken to the public hospital in Villayosa where treatment is available free with an EHIC card. You have to pay for food, accommodation and other incidental things even in the Spanish NHS but these are reclaimable later from your insurance company. 

In an emergency you could be taken to a private hospital but the advice seems to be to get yourself out of that system into the Spanish NHS system as soon as you can so as to avoid escalating costs. 

There is some evidence to suggest that the Spanish NHS are tightening up on treating holidaymakers and there are people who will tell you about some unpleasant arguments between the hospital authorities and patients. There was an earlier thread about this about 6 months ago.

Basically the insurance arrangements are far from certain but from the little I know we should not assume just because travel insurance is taken out that medical cover in a private hospital is routinely available. It is not.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The Ehic card provides cover only at the same level as a resident would get in the country themselves. So, for example, in France the French get up to 70% *back* but have to pay first and then claim back for many treatments. The other 30% they only get bback if they have additional insurance, otherwise they have to pay that themself.

Emergency treatment is covered 100% but that is normally only for very severe ilness or pretty severe injury. Trips to the GP are not covered 100% so no Brit would get that back unless they have additionaal health insurance.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mike48 said:


> .................. we should not assume just because travel insurance is taken out that medical cover in a private hospital is routinely available. It is not.


During my visits to the hospital in Tenerife I did meet our holiday rep in there who told me of one particular case where a UK man had been taken ill with heart problems and needed major surgery.

He was insured but because he had a history of heart trouble the insurance company refused to pay.The bill had reached £12k which his family were trying to raise and get him repatriated.

So you will get emergency life saving treatment but if there is a non declared pre existing condition you may be faced with a large bill.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> He was insured but because he had a history of heart trouble the insurance company refused to pay.The bill had reached £12k which his family were trying to raise and get him repatriated.
> So you will get emergency life saving treatment but if there is a non declared pre existing condition you may be faced with a large bill.


Absolutely, you must declare any medical conditions you have, or any ongoing condition the doctor has prescribed medication for.
To be on the safe side, tell them everything.

Pete


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

The trouble i find with trying to obtain a reasonable priced Health insurance is trying to remember the things i have had cause to visit the doctor for.  
If you mention you are taking a certain medication to say control your blood pressure that does not say you have high blood pressure but the price still goes up.  

We have been fortunate that we have not had to call on it but if we did what are the odds that the insurance co. would find something in our history to get out of paying. :x


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

surely if you are taking medics for high blood pressure then although this brings it down, you do have a high blood pressure condition.

we have declared all, then there is the problem of finding a reasonable priced cover.Spain is one of the most expensive hence the cost.

cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My wife is now on tablets for high blood pressure which was declared recently at renewal time.
They wanted to know what tablets she was on but there was no increase in the premium.

Pete


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Topical subject for us as we've just shopped around for cover for our six months away. After answering all the questions and declaring pre-existing conditions and medications we were quoted wildly varying figures. 

We carefully compared them and plumped for Liverpool Victoria which seems to offer excellent cover for half of some others who also offered less in return.

I can't imagine going abroad without full cover, I really don't think I'd sleep. A sniff of blood pressure on your medical records and not declared gives insurance companies the right to refuse to pay out on the kind of condition that would send most of us 'of a certain age' to seek urgent care abroad.

Or maybe it's because I'm a nurse and have a very good imagination of what could occur 


Mrs Slip


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

peejay said:


> My wife is now on tablets for high blood pressure which was declared recently at renewal time.
> They wanted to know what tablets she was on but there was no increase in the premium.
> 
> Pete


It now appears to be a standard condition that for high blood pressure that it will be accepted at no additional charge, if there are no more than 2 medications and that they have not been changed in the last 6 months.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We (I) used to have a superb insurance covering absolutely everything with my Nat West Bank account in Jersey. £12 a month for as many 6 month trips as necessary.

But NW Jersey dumped me after 30+ years and 69 years old which has caused considerable concerns about future travel insurance. OK we do have the EHIC and French Carte Vitale but any future trips stateside will be expensive.

Ray.

Bloody banks. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

We too had cover with our banks and basked in ignorance for quite a while. It was only on a chance phone call that we discovered that the cutomer is responsible for informing the bank of any changes from the "norm" which could render the policy useless if not declared.

We also found out that it wouldn't cover for much more than a month away at any time.

We shall be cancelling our Privilege accounts and by doing that will have saved enough money to pay for our insurance.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I mentioned in my earlier post that there should not be a presumption that all is well if you have insurance. Below is a post from a member here which has highlighted the difficulties she faced with her insurance company.

Aplogies in advance for length of following post, couldn't make it any shorter. 
"It's unbelievable isn't it? I couldn't believe my ears! 
I had been referred to the A&E dept (Urgencies) of the nearest hospital by the GP I had consulted at the walk-in clinic. I needed ECG and a couple of other tests. When the hospital admin lady refused my EHIC I then rang the insurance company - before I had any treatment or tests. For over one hour I had discussions with 3 members of the insurance company, I also handed the phone over to the hospital admin lady so she could talk to the insurance company - then my son - who speaks fluent Spanish - had conversations with everybody! Insurance refused to be responsible for payment. They reiterated that I should not have admitted to having insurance and said it was not private medical insurance. I advised them I hadn't told the hospital that I had private medical insurance, I had said travel insurance and the hospital said as far as the hospital was concerned it was one and the same thing. The hospital gave us a 3-page copy of the Spanish law to back their position. I said to the insurance people "so you actually want me to lie?" They said you should not admit to having insurance, you should deny it, which, in other words, is lying. I asked one of the insurance ladies I spoke to her if she would lie. She said yes. 
I was stuck between a rock and a hard place. Hospital would not accept my EHIC, insurance would not agree to pay costs. 
I then had to give the hospital my credit card details in order to get treatment. (€500) In the following weeks, after many more conversations and with them repeatedly saying you should have presented your EHIC and my repeated reply that I HAD presented my EHIC, the insurance company eventually agreed to cover my costs (less various amounts for things like obtaining a medical report from my GP to verify I had given all correct details) but I think that might have been because I reminded them that their telephone conversations are all recorded. I did intend to follow it up when I got home but have not done so yet because I feel stressed just thinking about it. I'm not sure where to go with my complaint. 
I bought my travel insurance through the Camping and Caravanning Club and it was underwritten by Europ Assist. I have always bought travel insurance and this is the first time I have ever had to see a doctor or visit a hospital when abroad. What an experience it turned out to be."


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

rayc said:


> It now appears to be a standard condition that for high blood pressure that it will be accepted at no additional charge, if there are no more than 2 medications and that they have not been changed in the last 6 months.


Ray,

Judy is on 3 medications for it, but no additional charge. That is with Aviva (Comfort).

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pete.
I am now researching French travel insurance. So far it looks like Credit Agricole Gold Card at €118 a year gives good cover. But have to analyse the exclusions yet.

Ray.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

hi Mike 48. did you follow up your problem with CCC insurance and if so, what was the outcome?
chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> hi Mike 48. did you follow up your problem with CCC insurance and if so, what was the outcome?
> chris


Hi Chris.

I think you must have misread my post. I was quoting from a post made by another member.

I gather that the problem was eventually resolved with the insurance company paying up weeks/months later but with a lot of hassle which you
don't want when you are unwell.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Health insurance is a must, the most important part of it being repatriation if necessary.

The EHIC covers you for emergency treatment, on the same basis as nationals of that country. But of course, heath services vary from country to country. If you fall ill or have an accident in Portugal, for example, the state health service will provide excellent treatment and care. In Greece you would not be so lucky, while in Italy you would have treatment from doctors, but probably no nursing care or meals (as these are expected to be provided by relatives).

We have insurance through our bank (Nationwide). It's good cover, including repatriation, but the standard policy only covers trips of 30 days. We paid £90 extra, so now we are both covered for as many trips of up to 90 days as we want.


----------

